# Bad News Racing Sonic clears 200hp/tq



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We did some more tinkering with our sponsored Sonic this weekend, added a ZZP intake and 100 octane fuel. The 100 octane allowed us to run a good amount more timing and keep it in boost up top (previously we were spiking 24psi and then pulling back significantly up top). Now its spiking 24psi and holding 20+ to redline. End result was 200hp and almost 215tq. The car was running 14.7s on 93 with stock tires (stock psi) and the stock air box. We are hoping to get to the track next weekend on good tires and hit really low 14s, maybe even touch 13s. Update will follow next time we go out!

We're also toying with running Shell URT 116 unleaded in it to see what we can do with it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's at the wheels, right? Snap.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, congrats Jerry! Those numbers are quite impressive. You need to put a Cruze transmission in that lol, 1st and 2nd are both higher.

What are the mods that are involved with this? And have you thought about the water/meth injection?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice, that's GTI power (from a much smaller engine!)


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Nice, that's GTI power (from a much smaller engine!)


And even better, the Sonic should beat it pretty badly! If I can beat a stock one from just a tune and intake(probably not the best driver in the GTI, but not everyone knows how to race well), I'm sure that 200+ Sonic would smoke it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ran a best time of 14.4 last night. 3 tenths quicker just from changing to 100 octane fuel (and tuning for it)

This was still on stock tires at 25psi and was in 90+ degree weather. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Should also add that during 100% city driving for over an hour on the way to the track, with not a single highway mile, we averaged 39.9mpg


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Wow, congrats Jerry! Those numbers are quite impressive. You need to put a Cruze transmission in that lol, 1st and 2nd are both higher.
> 
> What are the mods that are involved with this? And have you thought about the water/meth injection?



Water/meth might be next. We're sort of pushing to see what we can do without that though. 

Mods are 

Zzp intake

Zzp catless o2 housing

Custom 2nd cat delete pipe

Custom cat back exhaust with magnaflow muffler

Trifecta tune spiking 24psi and holding 20psi to redline

And on this last run 100 octane fuel with a special tune for it

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...any airports nearby that might have some "old" *110-130 *octane AVGAS to _"...play with..."?_


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Water/meth might be next. We're sort of pushing to see what we can do without that though.
> 
> Mods are
> 
> ...


Not bad. I bet if you get the water/meth kit installed, with 100+ octane fuel and a 'special special tune' you could probably reach close to flat 14's if not high 13's! But other components become jeopordized of course..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my 3,585 lb AAR Cuda, with 340/6BBL, turned mid-14's at 100 mph back in the early 1970's, but it _only_ got 12-16 mpg!

...my, how _times_ (and _cars_) have 'changed'!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So where can I get my car to hold 20 psi up to the redline? I know mine isn't doing that now. It's falling on its face all summer 

By the way, 200 WHP _*should*_ get the Cruze into the 14s


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The 100 octane is what let us do it


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine's staying pretty dang close to 20 for Exxon 93


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Very impressive! Great job!


----------



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

*mods*

Is trifecta better tune. I have all those mods with Vermont tune and only pulling 169hp 177 lbs with 93 octane


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ran a best time of 14.4 last night. 3 tenths quicker just from changing to 100 octane fuel (and tuning for it) ... This was still on stock tires at 25psi and was in 90+ degree weather.





[email protected] said:


> Should also add that during 100% city driving for over an hour on the way to the track, with not a single highway mile, we averaged 39.9mpg


*I'm majorly impressed.* :th_dblthumb2:
Have you done anything to beef-up the car's transmission?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

impressive! thanks for the great news!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

This car ended up going 13.4 with full BNR mods, but the car was sold. We do own a Cruze now and have been doing a lot of R&D on it. Planning to hit the track with it soon.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This car ended up going 13.4 with full BNR mods, but the car was sold. We do own a Cruze now and have been doing a lot of R&D on it. Planning to hit the track with it soon.


So right now my mods are Forge BOV, K&N Intake, Trifecta Tune. What will I need to get my Cruze into 13's?


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Buy my diy turbo kit. Jerry what's holding you guys back from running meth? Any issues I should be looking out for? I'm going back to stock turbo soon not sure what happened but communication totally fell off on tuning


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not use E85 and/or water/meth on top of your higher octane fuel? Increase timing, boost, low temps so no knocking, etc...


----------

